# DM seeks mature players in Raleigh, Apex, Garner



## absinthe_pernod (Aug 25, 2006)

I run a 3.5 D&D campaign which is set in an amalgamation of the Warhammer Fantasy setting and Iron Kingdoms (early steam age setting). Characters will be starting at 3rd level. Currently I have 4 players but we are looking for 2 more to join the flock. We play every third Saturday, generally in the afternoons. Looking for mature players for a roleplay heavy campaign with plenty of political intrigue. The party members and myself are spread out through the southern Triangle area, Raleigh, Garner, and Clayton, we generally play in either Clayton or Garner. If you are interested in further details, please respond to this post.


----------



## comrade raoul (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love to play. (Email me with contact information at benjamin.bagley@gmail.com?)


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Sep 8, 2006)

*First Game*

First Game of our new campaign is this weekend to any looking to play


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Sep 20, 2006)

we now have a campaign web site on pbwiki.com, http://darkforge.pbwiki.com


----------

